# Well its supposed to snow here later today



## CaptainPanic (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey guys it supposed to snow later on today, all night tonight and tomorrow AM the ifrst snowfall for Arkansas this year, woohoo!




Downside is that all these damn rednecks get stupid and end up having wrecks. Something tells me I better have my kit ready for when Bobby John runs Grandma off the road causing her to have an MI. Im picking the kid up early from daycare today so I can get stuff ready and get her back here before people start getting stupid. I fully expect everything to be shut down tomorrow. Yippee!

-CP


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 7, 2005)

I miss snow


----------



## squid (Dec 7, 2005)

Woo hoo! Snow! Does it ever stick there? Do you get enough to play in?

In related news, it's warmed up enough here for the roads to be dangerous and slippery. We don't worry about cold; we worry about warm. But....ah.... warm spell. Temperatures up to 20 F or so...


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 7, 2005)

We're still running the air conditioning. It's hard to feel all christmassy when we're running around in tank-tops and have to go inside because it's too hot out.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Dec 7 2005, 01:33 PM
> * We're still running the air conditioning. It's hard to feel all christmassy when we're running around in tank-tops and have to go inside because it's too hot out. *


 Yep.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Dec 7 2005, 01:52 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Dec 7 2005, 01:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Dec 7 2005, 01:33 PM
> * We're still running the air conditioning. It's hard to feel all christmassy when we're running around in tank-tops and have to go inside because it's too hot out. *


Yep. [/b][/quote]
 DANG!! We got the heat on up my way.  It is 57 today...BRRRR!!


----------



## emtbuff (Dec 7, 2005)

Lets see here.  We have about a foot of snow out side.  The heat cranked up and it is about 16 here.  Suppose to be some more snow coming in tonight or tomarrow or so it sounded.  Oh don't forget the windshield factor.  Its just plain chilly here.

Oh have fun with the accidents *knock on wood* we haven't had any accidents related to the weather here.


----------



## VinBin (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 7 2005, 11:42 AM
> *Downside is that all these damn rednecks get stupid and end up having wrecks. *


haha...nicely put...

and since when did St. Louis get so damn cold...


----------



## ResTech (Dec 7, 2005)

Supposed to snow in Central, PA Thursday into Fri with 6 inches or greater. This will be our first snow fall of the year.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 7, 2005)

Heh

in SC whenever theres snow..there are accidents..why??

well we have the fact SC doesnt have the well equipped nature because snow rarely sticks and it would be too much common sense to prepare "Just in case" like scenerios never happen

secondly folks here are either imbred, stupid, or a little of both

and third...they have a tendency to close their eyes and go.. I suppose its like the caveman with "oooooh fire"


----------



## VinBin (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Celtictigeress_@Dec 7 2005, 05:26 PM
> *
> secondly folks here are either imbred, stupid, or a little of both
> *


 :lol: there seems to be quite an abundance of anti-southern feeling around here...


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 7, 2005)

Eh not in the south particularly, but when it comes down that all the women just about "dip" which is disgusting and most are pregnant with their 3 kid and only 18...yeah

"Hey Ya'll watch this" famous last words of a redneck


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 7, 2005)

How much did SOuth East PA get out of that Storm on Sunday/Monday/Tuesday?


----------



## namaste1967 (Dec 8, 2005)

Michigan is about to get hit by that storm........they're calling for about 6 inches.
NICE.
We're at a cozy 12 degrees right now with about 2 inches on the ground. You should see the motor city when it snows.............just about everyone here has grown up with the snow and they ALWAYS forget how to drive in it!!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, we got about an inch here - but we have some ice patches here too.  :angry: 

One being RIGHT SMACK IN FRONT OF THE EMS STATION!!! (wonder if they are trying to get some buisness??  :lol:    ) Because I nearly added my truck to the squad fleet.  h34r: 

Anyway last night they were calling for snow....

I checked outside at 11:00 pm and saw nothing.....

So I went to bed fully expecting - nothing....

But when I woke up at 6:00 am this morning I saw this...







So I took a few photos...






my kid heard me bumbling around and woke up not much past 7:00 am
she looked outside and saw all the white stuff so I let her outside to play in the snow a bit before school...






...and who cares if we were 10 minutes late...






...because this doesnt happen very often...






...she wanted to find a snowman...






...so we looked around a bit...






...then she realized there wasnt enough white stuff, darn!






At least we are enjoying it while we can!

-CP


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 8, 2005)

She's a doll!!   Mine are home today too....hardly any snow on the ground......


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 8, 2005)

Awww Princess, your daughter is beautiful, and so is the snow. Great pics!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Dec 8 2005, 02:22 PM
> * Awww Princess, your daughter is beautiful, *


 LESS DRUGS!!!!!

My daughter is 11.

That kid is like 2 or 3.

Stop wishing bad things on me!!!!!!!!



She is cute and looks like she is having fun though.


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a 12 year old, among others, and let me tell you that a 3 year old is never a bad thing by comaprison.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hfdff422_@Dec 8 2005, 02:27 PM
> * a 3 year old is never a bad thing by comaprison. *


 Cant say as though I am a big fan of ankle biters/crumb snatchers/99.9% of kids in the world.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 8, 2005)

And how did I get confused with PRINCESS?!?!?!


Not that its a bad thing.....    :lol:     B) 

The kid is my daughter shes 2 and very much so! I just wish we had more snow to actually close school so I could have reason to play in the snow all day and be one of the kids. :lol: 

-CAPTAIN PANIC


----------



## squid (Dec 8, 2005)

It was above freezing last night. Temperature has gone up 65 F degrees in two days!


----------



## Jon (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Dec 7 2005, 06:51 PM
> * How much did SOuth East PA get out of that Storm on Sunday/Monday/Tuesday? *


 The first snowfall - Saturday night into Sunday - Less than an Inch to an Inch. Far North and West of philly got a couple of inches.

Monday into Tuesday: About an inch or an inch and a half.



Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 8 2005, 04:35 PM
> * And how did I get confused with PRINCESS?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ...


 Crap I did it again, maybe I should stop posting for a while :blink: 

Sorry Ladies, I promise I'll be more careful   


(She's still adorable)


----------



## TalkEMS (Dec 9, 2005)

Just got 9 inches here in Indiana! Fun Fun Fun! F.D.G.B. all night long.


----------



## Jon (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm working. untill at least 1900.

Driving in was "Fun"

I've got our Jeep in Hi 4wD.


Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 9, 2005)

It's snowing here - most of Long Island has switched to rain but I"m so far north I've still got huge snowflakes.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 9, 2005)

Did anyone watch CBS evening news last night?? (before the plane crash)

They had cool videos, bad part is that they dont have them on CBS.com.

But they showed a F-350 Quad Cab spin in 2 complete circles on a 5 lane freeway WITHOUT hitting a wall or another vehicle - MY reaction - COOL! but Im sure the driver had to change his pants afterwards.... h34r: 

And in another highlight they showed a minivan skind right into an 18-wheeler with a trailer, when the minivan hit there was a huge fireball and both vehicles skidded off into the ditch. The driver of the minivan got out and walked away like it was nothing.  :blink: 

If ebaumsworld ever gets these videos on their site I would very happily add them to my wild videos collection.   

Wingnut, I dont mind getting confused with other girls as long as they qualify as good looking....   

-CP


----------

